# America's Got Talent 6/29 (San Jose Comcast)



## Amy1999 (Feb 15, 2004)

What's the deal with the guide for America's Got Talent next Tuesday night (6/29) in the San Jose Comcast listings? It shows it on channel 704 and channel 4 rather than the usual 703 or 3.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Huh. I'm seeing it listed on BOTH channels. Same exact episode (509) but on both channels. Never seen that before... Wonder if there's going to be some type of conflict... I set it up to record on both channels just in case... Thank you for the heads up.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Is something else running on the normal NBC channel?

Channel 36 (cable 6) AND channel 4 have both in the past re-aired shows that were originally network shows that were preempted. I'm basically positive I've seen both Fox and NBC stuff show up on cable 6 in the past. AFAIK, those two channels have some kind of 'secondary affiliate' agreement where they air the shows if they're preempted on the main station (for sports usually).


----------



## Amy1999 (Feb 15, 2004)

Now I see a ball game in the TiVo listings on the usual channel, but it doesn't show up in TitanTV.


----------



## Amy1999 (Feb 15, 2004)

I also noticed that it looks like AGT will air on Wednesday night on NBC as a rerun before a new episode.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

The 9pm one tonight on channel 4 is a rerun, I think... But I'm recording it anyway and will check afterwards (I'm several eps behind)


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Tuesday was a new episode (Chicago). Because of the baseball game on KNTV, AGT aired on KRON.

NBC has been repeating one hour of its Tuesday AGT episodes on Wednesdays. Because of the Last Comic Standing semi-finals also airing on Tuesday, there was only one hour of AGT, which will be repeated on Wednesday at 8 before the new hour at 9. (I think Wednesday is "YouTube's Got Talent" , as TV Guide says the cuts to 48 start next week, but I'm not sure.)

-- Don


----------

